# BFC Grinder Help



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi all,

I've seen an ex-commercial BFC grinder and I'd like some advice if possible?

I'm looking for an espresso grinder to pair with my gaga classic. Would this be suitable?

Also, would it be possible to remove the hopper in place of a smaller/lens hood version?

Any other comments will be greatly received!

I've added a few pictures for reference.

Thanks!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes, this could be paired with a classic and produce decent results. I have a similar espresso set up at home. The Hopper can be replaced with a lens hood and you could do a clean sweep mod for single dosing. This grinder is essentially a rebadged Macap grinder.


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Riz said:


> Yes, this could be paired with a classic and produce decent results. I have a similar espresso set up at home. The Hopper can be replaced with a lens hood and you could do a clean sweep mod for single dosing. This grinder is essentially a rebadged Macap grinder.


Thanks for the advice. If you don't mind, I'd like to pick your brain a little bit more...

You say its a rebadged Macap, is it a specific model, just so I could take a look at some reviews?

Is the quality going to be better with this than something like a rancillio rocky/eureka mignon and other (2nd hand) sub £200 grinders?

Thanks again.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

BigBaines said:


> Thanks for the advice. If you don't mind, I'd like to pick your brain a little bit more...
> 
> You say its a rebadged Macap, is it a specific model, just so I could take a look at some reviews?
> 
> ...


It looks to be an M7 based on the three tiers and the feet at the bottom.

Much better than the grinders listed above, it has 75mm burrs versus the 50mm in the ones above.

You can see it on the Macap website - http://www.macap.it/en-us/products.htm?c=15

You will need to scroll along to it.

Edit: Just spotted the label even has the model, M7A.


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Dayks said:


> It looks to be an M7 based on the three tiers and the feet at the bottom.
> 
> Much better than the grinders listed above, it has 75mm burrs versus the 50mm in the ones above.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!

So, final(ish) questions, would it be worth paying around £200 for?

Also, anything I should look out for when going to look at it?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

BigBaines said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> So, final(ish) questions, would it be worth paying around £200 for?
> 
> Also, anything I should look out for when going to look at it?


1. Based on the price used SJs are going for, yes.

2. Not really an expert on what to check, I would take some beans to grind through it, maybe someone more knowledgeable here will know more.


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

I think I'm going to go for it and see how I get on with it.

For a first grinder it may be a little OTT but I'll see how it goes!

ill have to look in to the mod for single dosing. I've read that commercial grinders have a high retention rate..

Can't wait to get a decent espresso from my machine though! Haha.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Check that the motor runs smoothly paying attention to any ratrling from the bearings. May need to factor in purchasing a new set of burrs if it has had a lot of use in the commercial setting. Definitely better than rancilio rocky and mignon in my view.


----------



## BigBaines (Jan 9, 2017)

Riz said:


> Check that the motor runs smoothly paying attention to any ratrling from the bearings. May need to factor in purchasing a new set of burrs if it has had a lot of use in the commercial setting. Definitely better than rancilio rocky and mignon in my view.


just had a quick look on eBay and a set of burrs are around £30 so not too bad.

Anything has to be better than supermarket pre-ground and 15 second doubles though, eh?!


----------

